# Ruger lcr 38 special



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

Is it smarter to buy the .357 magnum with the steel frame over the aluminum 38 special frame if you plan on shooting .38 special? Will it last longer probably? Second gun purchase.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, yes, and you can never have too many guns.



Sam


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I would you can always shoot .357 if you get bored with the .38's.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree with all the above. Ruger LCR in both is good but 357 gives you more options. I like the LCRx too and they are very good revolvers. IMHO. Shop around and try all of them and get what you want.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> Agree with all the above. Ruger LCR in both is good but 357 gives you more options. I like the LCRx too and they are very good revolvers. IMHO. Shop around and try all of them and get what you want.


+1


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

My only comment, the LCR is markedly lighter and therefore more prone to recoil than a steel or metal frame revolver. I have one in 38spl and don’t think I’d care for shooting a 357 model very much because of the felt recoil. Getting older and arthritic you notice that stuff more. That said, I’d always buy a 357 over 38spl because of versatility. I only bought the 38spl LCR because I got a great deal on it.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The LCR9m and the LCR22 are two of my favorite guns. I bought the 9mm when it first came out and a whole lot of ammo down range. The 22. cal is my favorite plinker. 
I use the LCR9mm for training, but seem to carry the Smith 642 more often because of weight. Less weight that is. 
Ruger sure came out with a winner in the LCR. Just read a article on how and why developed this fine gun. Will try and find it and post later.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The .357 version will just give you the option of being able to run two calibers, in one gun. Just to let you know though, from experience, shooting full house .357's through that gun will wear you out fairly quick. Mine does, and I have large and still pretty strong hands.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have the LCR 38 & it's light enough to pocket carry & small enough with the bantam grip. 357 is 3.6 ounces heavier for what it's worth. I wouldn't want anymore recoil than it already has with +P. With the bantam grip & no glove my hand goes numb after 20 shots. If I carried it IWB I'd get the 357 to soak up more recoil.


----------

